# check my decoy



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

FINALLYYYYYYY, check this out!! :lol: What y'all think of this?? I creative to put socks on canada head to be like blue geese...dont y'all think it will work??


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Don't see anything?


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

:******: I tried to get picture in here :******: Still not understand HOW..GRR :sniper: at computer


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :rollin: :rollin: :lol: :lol: u are not only one.. I have a trouble to down loading the picture in it ... Are u happy u got ur shotgun back after I left ur place hahaha u catch me fast about five miles hahahaha talk with u later :lol: :lol:


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Finally, got pic :roll:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

finally u got it :beer:


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

looks good fishunt :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Are you going to WI with that middle furry decoy!!!!  :wink:


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

friend of mine and I have alot snow goose shell decoys so I added my blue goose decoys to mixed decoys on decoy hunting. I hope blue/snow geese could not notice my canada shells with old sock heads like as blue goose.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

watch those beaks it looks like they might shine in the sun, but other then that they look great.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

should used flat paint and looks good and good idea lamo
:lol:


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

yup, I guess I have to rub becks with peanutbutter. it will work to be shining less.


----------

